# Dog Platforms



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here uses dog platforms for boats or do they just allow the dog to stay in boat with them. What brands are used and why? What needs to be considered when purchasing a platform? Do you need a ladder as well or is the platform fine?

Thanks


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

If the dog does not have it's back feet on the ground (swimming) it can not jump up onto a platform. So there has to be a ladder or the platform has to be low enough (water level). Being as I'm a cheap SOB I have always just built my own platforms, it really isn't all that hard.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never had good luck with "store bought" dog platforms for timber hunting. It is always a struggle to find a tree it will fit on, trees in the "right place are usually too big (mature cypress). I finally modified the bottom of a climbing tree stand and it works pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

We have the very double duty and it works great I bought two others from Cabellas but sent them back. 
cindy


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

As for a boat stand I made my on, but my dog only uses it 1/2 the time. He learned to get pulled over the side of the boat first and now he just can't see how easy the stand makes it for him. Can't figure that one. As for the timber type I modified a lock on deer stand and it has worked great for a couple of years now.


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

i just bought one of the ruff stands made by avery from mpw. kind of expensive, but very sturdy. I plan on using it as a boat stand and for timber hunting also. The only downfall is the top is very slippery. My dog slides some when she jumps on it. She doesnt seem to be very comfortable on it yet.


----------

